# Screen Printing Melbourne Australia



## jasonx (May 9, 2006)

Can someone give me a rough pricing guideline of say getting 100 Tshirts screen printed in say 2-3 colors. I am researching if its better to get these done in the states or here locally. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Jasonx, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

Have you tried contacting a local printer and then contacting a printer in the US (using a google search)?


----------



## jasonx (May 9, 2006)

Cheapest I've seem to of found is...

$50 AUD a screen and then $3-$5 depending on how many colors.

Is this reasonable in terms of screen printing or should I keep looking?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Does that price include the cost of the garment, or is that with you supplying the t-shirts?

It's always a good idea to do some quick price comparisons, but I think the best way would be to contact the printers directly. You may get a really low estimate from a printer that doesn't make quality prints or you may get a decent estimate from a printer that does a great job. By contacting the printers directly you'll be able to get an idea of their professionalism.


----------



## jasonx (May 9, 2006)

Hey Rodney,

The cost is for each color and does not include the cost of the garment. I was going to bulk buy the garments because I want my own custom label instead of the manufacturers label on the garments.

So this isnt a major issue. It's more the pricing of the screen printing.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I think www.ounce.com in Richmond is $30 a screen, $2.80-$3.40 for 2 colours.

Something like that anyway...you can get a price guide by registering on their site.

There are 491 listed screenprinters in Melbourne, so I'm sure there's cheaper too.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As monkeylantern said, there are a *lot* of printers in Melbourne, so it's probably worth getting them printed locally.

If you're sourcing blanks from overseas anyway that may be a different matter, but even then if it were me I would get them printed locally (more recourse if you have a problem with the print quality, and easier to contact with queries and requests, etc.).


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

It would seem very odd to me to print somewhere where you can't go and speak to the printer face to face (especially given the printing Mecca that Melbourne seems to be).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may even want to talk to a few screen printers to see if they have someone on staff that can sew in the labels for you.

That could cut you out a step so the printer is sourcing the garments and all you have to do is send the labels to the printer.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Ounce sell wholesale blanks, offer relabelling, and do screenprinting.

Not saying I'd necessarily recommend them, but they are pretty much a one stop shop if that's what you're looking for.


----------

